# Did swissvax have master cooler bags last year?



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Afternoon all

As above really, looking at these kit bags and I want one! Look really nice quality aswell, did swissvax take them to waxstock last year? Hoping they will bring some on Sunday 

Cheers 

Arran


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

acg1990 said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> As above really, looking at these kit bags and I want one! Look really nice quality aswell, did swissvax take them to waxstock last year? Hoping they will bring some on Sunday
> 
> ...


Yes but I'm afraid there discount was terrible and cant recall any.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

No discount on any products or just the bag? I don't mind paying the 45 full price if they have them there though or you didn't see any bags there?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

acg1990 said:


> No discount on any products or just the bag? I don't mind paying the 45 full price if they have them there though or you didn't see any bags there?


It was all there range a lad with me bought there leather kit and stupidly expensive still I think still full price

I know I definetly saw the bags there mate


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

swissvax tried to sell me a £70 pot of samurai wax for £120 at waxstock last year!


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Wicked il see if I can get a discount as il be buying quite a few bits from them :lol:

Cheers dude


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

pantypoos said:


> swissvax tried to sell me a £70 pot of samurai wax for £120 at waxstock last year!


That wouldn't suprise me
One of the reason & there poor CS I sold my Swissvax and moved on - tried lots of companies but now I'm a AF fan boy and staying that way


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I spoke to (i think its) Chris and the new master bags will be available to purchase. I got a good discount on some Blau-Weiss and leather balm last year.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Excellent thanks bud!


----------



## Tayla (Jan 1, 2011)

Or hold out for auto finesse as there bringing a duffle size bag soon


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Did anyone get one then


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I got one, such a nice quality bag. Checked out the Auto finesse crew bag, the swissvax one is much better imo


----------

